# South Bend, IN - F/S Western 9' Ultramount blade



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Getting rid of my red headed step child. 9' Ultramount, three wire, two controllers, and 11-16 Ford mount. Needs cutting edge. $2500


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting rid of my red headed step child. 9' Ultramount, three wire, two controllers, and 11-16 Ford mount. Needs cutting edge. $2500
> 
> View attachment 197595
> 
> ...


What condition is the center pivot bolt in? Is there any play in it?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sold....

@Michael J. Donovan


----------

